
Feed Fluffy Greasemonkey Script - Tichy
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/13682
======
Tichy
Just saw this on userscripts.org by chance. I don't know what Fluffy is (some
Facebook application apparently), but I imagine this is something hilarious:
now you can install a script to automatically take care of your virtual pet?
In other words, a script to remove the nuisance of having to care for a
virtual creature which you wouldn't have had to install to begin with? I am
just amused by the thought of all the Facebook applications ticking away
automatically in the background, and users being free to simply socialize
again.

